# Rice in crock pot



## crewsk (Sep 14, 2004)

Can rice be cooked in a crock pot? If so, how long does it take?


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Found this on www.hungrymonster.com - 

Follow directions on rice package for proportion of rice to water. For best results, use long tgrain converted rice. Rub crock with 1 t butter. Pour in rice, water and salt. Cover and cook 8-10 hours. Cereals (oatmeal, cracked wheat, grits, cornmeal mush) Rub crock with 1 T butter. Follow pacakage directions for quantity of water and salt per cup of cereal. cover and cook 8-9 hours. Do not use quick cook varieties.

10 hours - eek!  Don'cha have a rice cooker?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 15, 2004)

Nope, no rice cooker   I normally just use a pot & the stove. I was just curious about the crock pot thing because I was cooking  some stew meat & had thought about trowing the rice rice in with it. Thanks so much for the info! I'm gonna give it a whirl just to see how it comes out.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 15, 2004)

Check out that website - they have lots of rice and--- crockpot dishes.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the great site! Can't wait to try some stuff from there!


----------

